# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Necesito Magos para entretener a la gente en las colas - MADRID

## estebancelentano

Para una acción de calle (mientras la gente está en la cola esperando a la apertura de una tienda), necesitamos unos magos para entretener al público de la cola. Se trata de hacerles un truco de Magia de Cerca. Día de trabajo: *4 de octubre*. Contrato laboral y alta a cargo de la empresa. Salario: *100€* media jornada (4h) Horario: *23:30 a 03:30* _Fecha de cobro: Por transferencia bancaria del 05 al 10 de Octubre de 2012_ Imprescindible enviar curriculum vitae y video-book a estebancelentano1975@hotmail.com. 

Muchas gracias

Esteban C.

----------


## mnlmato

> *100€* m/j


 WTF :Confused:

----------


## mnlmato

Willy Monroe me comentó hace unos meses que lo ideal es que los contratos laborales sean de la categoría "artista", ya que un día de alta en la SS en esta categoría computaría como 4 en el paro.

Un saludo

----------


## estebancelentano

Ya he editado el m/j, y el régimen en la S.S. es como artistas. Creo que es artistas y taurinos, pero eso lo lleva nuestra asesoria.
Un saludo

----------


## mnlmato

El salario se entendía perfectamente que era por media jornada, el WTF es porque a mí por lo menos me parece irrisorio, a no ser que sea todos los días.

----------


## estebancelentano

Siento que te pareza irrisorio, pero es lo único que pueden ofrecer, ya que quieren contartar entre dos y tres magos. La verdad es que yo no me llevo nada de ahí, es el dinero del que dispone el establecimiento. Yo estoy colgando el anuncio como favor personal. Si no le parece bien a nadie del foro, lo elimino y ya está.

----------


## mayico

No lo elimines, a alguien le puede interesar, pero comprende que para muchos sea irrisorio, hay quien vive de la magia y ya estarán dados de alta.
Ten en cuenta que los que se presenten por ese precio, quizá no tengan curriculum, y mucho menos un videobook profesional.

Igualmente suerte. Y digo suerte no por que encuentres a alguien, sino a alguien competente por ese precio.

----------


## Odran

Pues a mi me parece genial 100 eurillos por cuatro horas... claro yo soy aficionado con aspiraciones a trabajar algun dia, y una ocasion asi me pareceria genial si fuese por barcelona o cercanias... lastima!
Buena iniciativa en cualquier caso! y buena ocasion para semiprofesionales, amateurs, como yo, que desean empezar y no saben bien por donde!
Saludos

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Pues a mi me parece genial 100 eurillos por cuatro horas... claro yo soy aficionado con aspiraciones a trabajar algun dia, y una ocasion asi me pareceria genial si fuese por barcelona o cercanias... lastima!
> Buena iniciativa en cualquier caso! y buena ocasion para semiprofesionales, amateurs, como yo, que desean empezar y no saben bien por donde!
> Saludos


Y sin embargo, un problema para el dia que quieran hacerse profesionales y descubran que se han reventado los precios.

----------


## fran fortuna

> Y sin embargo, un problema para el dia que quieran hacerse profesionales y descubran que se han reventado los precios.


Odrán, haz caso a Ricardo. En mi curro pasa exáctamente lo mismo, y luego te encuentras con que el trabajo está muy mal pagado y que además no hay respeto por tu profesión (esa maravillosa frase de "eso lo puede hacer mi sobrino").

----------


## Ravenous

Porque eso lo puede hacer tu sobrino.  :O21:

----------


## Odran

Visto asi teneis razon... Jo! Lo siento, a veces soy muy iluso... me emociono solo y no pienso bien las cosas.
Por cierto, que a mi sobrino lo dejais suelto en una cola de un super, y a los 15 minutos no hay cola, ni super... jaja.

----------


## fran fortuna

Matar a Ravenous, Como y Por Qué.  :117:

----------


## ignoto

Ahora llego yo, con mi seguro y mi SS y todo, y le pido a un señor 350 euros por hacer 35 Km, actuar en la comunión de su retoño y volver (con todo lo que ello conlleva) y me responde que en una inauguración por menos dinero fueron tres magos y estuvieron cuatro horas.
Y yo voy y alabo la luz de la linterna que llevan entre los cuernos él y el dueño de la tienda y ya la hemos liado.

----------


## SERX

Rompiendo precios, pero si algún mago de Madrid vive cerca...siempre va bien ensayar... por sacar algo positivo digo yo...

----------


## Odran

Yo vistos los comentarios, creo que lo mas positivo que saco es que me parece una gran idea! muchas grandes superficies podrian usarla.
Desde la completa ignorancia (ya sabeis que la ignorancia es muy atrevida) pregunto: no hay "precios" por diferentes "servicios", tipo pack o algo asi. Porque podria ser, no es lo mismo estar 4 horas en una cola, que tal vez has a hacer dos juegos por persona, pasando de uno a otro en la cola. La gente no se queda, se van, no te van a pedir mas, no se van a entreneter demasiado. Asi que con unos 10 juegos tal vez ya tienes el repertorio para esas 4 horas. Ensayas a saco, en 4 horas pueden pasar cientos de personas.
En una boda, comunion, show... vas a tener que montarte un espectaculo, mucho mas elaborado, la misma gente todo el rato, centrados en ti, captar su atencion todo el rato, etc... Requiere mcuho trabajo (no digo que lo otro no, ojo). Pero se me ocurre que por algo asi se deberia cobrar mucho mas que por estar unas horas en una cola. No se. Perdonadme si es una parida lo que digo, para mi es asi. Me veo capacitado de hacer lo de la cola, pero no de montarme un show de escenario.
Pillo la baraja, unas monedas, unas gomitas elasticas... y me tiro 4 horas pasandomelo teta. Repitiendo juegos, improvisando, etc... En una comunion... 20 enanos mirandome atentamente... las mamis por ahi con dos copillas de mas... uf uf uf... jajaja, yo paso! El que tenga lo que hay que tener, que cobre lo que haya que cobrar! que yo me siento con los niños y aprendo!
Saludos

----------


## Ricardo Solo

En realidad la magia de restaurante, cola, cóctel, boda... es de lo más dificil. El precio no se pone en función del repertorio.

De hecho un escenario como ese supone entrar en frio a grupos una y otra vez, para lo que se requiere una gran habilidad. Saber medir los tiempos, intentar ocupar de forma homogénea el espacio de la cola, resultar de ayuda para los empleados que tengan que gestionar el servicio por el que se monta la cola, dar una imagen que satisfaga a la marca...

----------


## fran fortuna

Odran, aunque se cobrase por repertorio (yo opino que se debe cobrar basándose en esfuerzo y profesionalidad), piensa que estás como dice Ricardo, entrando en frío una y otra vez, representando al que te ha contratado (OJO, no te representas a tí mismo como en un show) y a gente que No está allí para ver magia, sino que la magia es un añadido agradable.
Y no sólo eso, lo que a mi juicio veo bastante mal, es que el cliente que te contrata NO VE NINGUNA DIFERENCIA entre el trabajo de cola y un show en una celebración, cosa que creo que es muy diferente.

Yo tambieén llevo muy poco, no soy más que un aficionado, y desde luego de momento no me planteo cobrar por actuación (no tengo tanta cara como para vender magia mediocre...tendré que empezar a hacer magia de la buena). Pero si he aprendido que si haces tu trabajo bien, Y SABES QUE LO HACES BIEN, es de recibo cobrar lo que te parezco justo...sin pasarte por encima ni por debajo.

----------


## Odran

Me encanta equivocarme! aprendo mucho! jaja.
Si, teneis razon. Supongo que particularmente yo, por mi perfil y trayectoria profesional, no tengo problemas en entrar en frio a la gente. Me da mas miedo subirme a un escenario y hacer un espectaculo de magia... Espectaculo fijo que doy... jaja, magia no se...
Gracias por vuestras opiniones enriquecedoras. Lo que si insisto, es en que la idea es muy buena. Ojala hubiese magos amenizando colas en el INEM!!

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Odran, aunque se cobrase por repertorio (yo opino que se debe cobrar basándose en esfuerzo y profesionalidad), piensa que estás como dice Ricardo, entrando en frío una y otra vez, representando al que te ha contratado (OJO, no te representas a tí mismo como en un show) y a gente que No está allí para ver magia, sino que la magia es un añadido agradable.
> Y no sólo eso, lo que a mi juicio veo bastante mal, es que el cliente que te contrata NO VE NINGUNA DIFERENCIA entre el trabajo de cola y un show en una celebración, cosa que creo que es muy diferente.
> 
> Yo tambieén llevo muy poco, no soy más que un aficionado, y desde luego de momento no me planteo cobrar por actuación (no tengo tanta cara como para vender magia mediocre...tendré que empezar a hacer magia de la buena). Pero si he aprendido que si haces tu trabajo bien, Y SABES QUE LO HACES BIEN, es de recibo cobrar lo que te parezco justo...sin pasarte por encima ni por debajo.


Pero pasa que el contratante puede no tener cultura mágica, de hecho no tiene por que saberlo, lo que pasa es que es que como mago sería tu deber explicárselo , pero hay gente con la cabeza muy dura..

----------


## fran fortuna

Sí, ahi te doy toda la razón Rodri. Es obvio que cualquier tipo de artista (dsede mago a ceramista) tiene que defender su trabajo y divulgarlo. Es así como se crea una cultura en torno a algo.

----------


## jbarrena

Yo, sin hacer mucho incapié en el precio que también me parece muy poco, quiero opinar sobre lo que dice Odran que con unos diez juegos tendría bastante. A mi me parece que diez juegos bien elaborados y bien presentados no son ni mucho menos poco. Tambien comentar que no es lo mismo hacer magia en un sitio donde la gente que va lo hace para ver magia, a que vallan con otro fin y se encuentren que hay un mago, algunos te prestarán atención y disfrutarán, otros lo harán por educación, pero también los habrá que pasen de ti o incluso intenten pillarte algún truco,y ahí tendrás que tirar de tablas. Lo que quiero decir es que no lo veo lo más indicado para alguien que quiera empezar.Yo concretamente estoy empezando y me da más respeto esta situación que actuar en un escenario porque en el escenario tú llevas la batuta.

----------


## Odran

Hola JBarrena, no acabo de entener si estas de acuerdo o no con lo de que 10 juegos sean suficiente o no... jaja. Obviamete si solo sabes hacer 10 juegos, mejor no te metas, pero yo prepararia bien unos 10, que sean divertidos, impactantes, etc... y luego segun como vaya la cosa pues improvisas con esos otros que siempre tenemos en la manga.
Creo que lo de escenario, mesas, magia en la calle... es muy personal. A mi me da de todo de pensar en subirme a un escenario... no sabria que hacer y creo que contaria el chiste de la mujer y el intermitente... Cara a cara con los espectadores, en grupitos reducidos, dejando que toquen las cartas, las monedas, que me den un billete... eso es lo que me gusta y donde mas comodo me siento. Supongo que la personalidad de cada uno ahi es fundamental.

----------


## jbarrena

Lo que digo es comentas que tienes 10 juegos casi disculpandote, como diciendo que no son muchos, y yo creo que tener 10 juegos con sus correspondientes presentaciones, que estén bien ensayados y que te salgan solos esta muy bien. No recuerdo a quién se lo leí, pero decía algo así como que un mago regular hace muchos juegos en poco tiempo y un buen mago dedica un buen tiempo en hacer unos pocos juegos.No digo que no sepas hacer más juegos, pero que tener 10 listos para hacer en cualquier momento esta bien, en mi opinión. En el caso de hacer magia en una cola imagino que no harás al mismo grupo más de 3 o 4 juegos ya que tendrás que ir cambiando de publico continuamente.

----------


## Odran

Ah ok, estamos de acuerdo. Lei algo similar en algun libro o foro de magia. que un aficionado hace muchos juegos diferentes a las mismas personas. Y un profesional hace los mismos juegos a muchas personas diferentes, algo asi. Claro, hay que prepararlos bien, ensayarlos, una y otra vez. El publico no va a ser amigos y la novia... asi que nada puede fallar.
Estoy preparando una pequeña actuacion en un cafe bar, hace semanas que estoy preparando, ensayando, estudiando, y practicando 12 juegos, mas otros 3 de "bonus" por si hay alguna chica guapa en la sala... jajaja. Prefiero tenerlo todo preparado, atado y enlazado. Luego, sobre esa base de seguridad y control, siempre improviso algo.
En el bar planeo hacer unos 2 o tres juegos (depende la duracion, buen rollito de la mesa, etc) en cada mesa. En la cola de unos grandes almacenes imagino que aun seria mas rapido, pues la gente va pasando a pagar y se trata de entreneterlos pero no enlentecer aun mas la cola! jaria uno y me moveria al siguiente de la cola, que evidentemente lo verias el y los que estan cerca, asi que cada cual veria unos 3 juegos... Mi teoria de los 10 juegos sigue vigente!! jaja  :Wink1: 
Saludos!

----------

